# New Masterbuilt smoker



## learnin' jim (Apr 14, 2008)

I have just purchased and used my Masterbuilt smoker with the digi temp controller - seemed to work really well (Ribs and Chicken turned out great)only problem was it didn't have that much of a smoke flavor? I used Hickory chips soaked in water and tried to keep it full so smoke was flowing out of the vent on top the most of the time.

could it be that I had the vent too open on top?


----------



## craig chamberlain (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Masterbuilt smoker and I always leave the top vent wide open.I also never soak my wood chips and only put about half or a little less in the wood chip tube.
I think that your probably getting enough smoke you might just not realize it.
I smoked a 8 ib. Boston butt yesterday and put it on at 6 in the morning and when I got back home at 2 in the afternoon I still had a little smoke coming out of the vent.


----------



## geob (Apr 14, 2008)

From the post you might want to season the smoker.  Smoking in it will do it but like you notice you will not get a lot of smoke flavor first off.  I also use a MES and leave top vent half open.  I have noticed when smoke comes out of the doors I have to much smoke and open the vent to remove some.  It doesn't take that much wood.  Later on you can add some lump charcol to the wood box giving you a lot more smoke flavor.  
Good luck and keep smoking.

geob


----------



## learnin' jim (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input - I am eating the leftovers for lunch today and there is definitely that smokey flavor.   Any of you smoke whole chickens ?    The one I did over the weekend was at 225 for 4.5 hours and it was not done down to the bone?   What times/temp do you use (this was a 4.5lb chicken)

Also does it make a difference which rack you smoke on - I used the bottom one.


----------



## geob (Apr 14, 2008)

I like to use the lower racks and use the drunken chicken stands for the bird. 
Jeff has made this easy for us.

Whole Chicken
250 degrees
4 hours (approx.)
167 degrees


He has a 5 day class you should read. It's free. Also has learning to smoke. Real good. 

WD where are the links?
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/modules/Downloads/userfile.php?id=2
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...rfile.php?id=3

Where are you?
I tried
geob


----------



## learnin' jim (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks - this site is great I am learning tons


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Apr 15, 2008)

I use an MES and have found out I don't need to use nearly as many wood chips as the owner's manual says. A handful will last for hours. 

How much smoke is enough is a matter of personal taste. As long as the smoke is thin and blue and not thick, billowing white smoke you should be okay. 

Putting chicken on the lower shelves is a good practice. Because of possible cross-contamination you don't want poultry juices dripping down on anything else. Also, times are only guidelines. Always smoke meat based on internal temp of the meat, then you know it's done.


----------



## jonathan (Apr 18, 2008)

I was thinking about this recently. I find I can get some nice smoke flavor with my MES, but I certainly can't let it go for hours on a handful, particularly with the vent wide open. 

I also notice I just don't get a smoke ring with the MES. I figured it was the fact its not actually burning that much wood compared to traditional smokers.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 18, 2008)

Heres some info i saw Richtee post yesterday


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...40270#poststop


Hope it helps


----------



## slo n easy (Apr 18, 2008)

Was the meat completely dry? I've have found it does not take smoke well even if a little bit damp.


----------



## jonathan (Apr 18, 2008)

Depends? :) Birds are all brined. Things like a brisket are rubbed. Goat has been marinated. Depends on the meat and prep.

Do other people get a good ring with their MES smoking?


----------

